# Converting 2 piece BBS Super RS to 3 piece?



## Guy Martin (May 29, 2013)

I've heard it's possible to convert Super RS (18") to 3 piece, anyone know if it for certain?

The main reason for wanting to do so, was I was thinking I could possibly change the offset for more tuck and for different lip options.

I was told to try contacting Rotiform about barrels. I did, but they are horrible with replying, and I've seen some nasty pictures of their barrels cracked to hell.


Any input would be great! Cheers.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I too have thought about this. You're options are rotiform or memory fab. There is one set floating around that I know of, they're on a CW MK6 or 5 passat, I forget which it is. I believe rotiform made them, but don't quote me on that. They have to be completely custom made so they are expensive...like really expensive. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You may be confused with the super rare 18" BBS RS. They do exist, and yes they are different. I wouldn't try anything funny with a set of supers, but that's just my opinion


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

In this link is the set of 18" super RS faces bubble lipped to 19", the white passat: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...stroy-ORT-Customer-Appreciation-Thread/page18


----------



## Guy Martin (May 29, 2013)

good god those are perfect overwrkd

yeah i was thinking about how the faces are lipped and how they would mate to a regular lip and barrel and if it could be done. i figured barrels from rotiform (soft as they are allegedly) or CCW or memoryfab.


----------

